# Then and now......



## Pappy (Nov 6, 2018)

Love this photo of growing old together.


----------



## hollydolly (Nov 6, 2018)

Sweet picture, Pappy...we have many of the same with the puppies until they were old.. and many now gone over rainbow  bridge


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Ronni (Nov 6, 2018)

I love this one!  :lol:  I'm not even sure it's real, but it's still funny.


----------



## rgp (Nov 6, 2018)

Ronni said:


> I love this one!  :lol:  I'm not even sure it's real, but it's still funny.
> 
> View attachment 58884




 Funny for sure, but the puppy is brown & white, where the adult dog is black & white. I [don't think] they change colors as they grow?

 Big dog for sure !!!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Nov 6, 2018)

Not sure if same dog, unless color changed and muzzle grew longer. The adult looks like an Alaskan Malamute, which do get rather large. We had a cross-breed, Alaskan Malamute and Siberian when we lived in Colorado. She was three years old when we got her and she REALLY loved the snow. Here's a picture of her on our boat, when we lived there. She even had her own life vest.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## squatting dog (Feb 28, 2019)

Pappy, that's a great shot. A Love of cars never dies.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Feb 28, 2019)

Hi Pappy,thanks for sharing pics of the dogs,being a life long dog lover.
I also like the pic of the guys and the car Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2019)

Love the guys with the car!


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 28, 2019)

28" waiste in 1972
40" waiste today


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 28, 2019)




----------



## oldman (Feb 28, 2019)

I liked the first picture. The dog has been well cared for.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 28, 2019)




----------



## RadishRose (Apr 28, 2019)

So sweet, Pappy!


----------



## Pappy (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Aunt Bea (May 2, 2019)




----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Lc jones (Aug 26, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 64943


Precious


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 26, 2019)

What a great thread!


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 26, 2019)

I forgot about this thread....


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## JustBonee (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## 911 (Aug 26, 2019)

Those pictures are really cool.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 62761


"My mom warned those ruffians would never amount to a hill of beans." Great picture worth framing. How many different performance updates were done?


----------



## Pappy (Aug 26, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2019)

The Brady Bunch


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 26, 2019)

Henry Winkler


----------



## Lc jones (Aug 26, 2019)

Sassycakes said:


> The Brady Bunch
> View attachment 75288


Boy they all look pretty well preserved


----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## toffee (Aug 31, 2019)

Pappy said:


> View attachment 62761


love the pic guys , look like bikers -just love that motor behind you all .


----------



## 911 (Aug 31, 2019)

Remember the old soda machines that you had to manually slide your bottle through a track to where the latch was and if you had the correct amount in the machine, you were able to pull the “glass bottle” of soda up through the latch? Also, those machines didn’t give change, so we had to ask the clerk for change. Coke (5 cents) came in a 6 1/2 oz. bottle and Pepsi (10 cents) came in a 10 oz. bottle. 

Kids today would go nuts if they could buy gas for 24.9 cents per gallon. I even saw it as low as 19.9. Or, a hamburger for 15 cents, Hershey bars were 5 cents, balloons for making water balloons cost 1 cent. Drive-in movies were a buck a carload on certain nights, plus on holidays, we had all night movies with coffee and donuts during the last movie.


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Them were the days...


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 31, 2019)

*Rysstad, Norway, 1888 - 2013*






*United Arab Emirates – 2000 And Now*





*Tokyo, Japan – 1945 And Now*


----------



## Pappy (Aug 31, 2019)

911 said:


> Remember the old soda machines that you had to manually slide your bottle through a track to where the latch was and if you had the correct amount in the machine, you were able to pull the “glass bottle” of soda up through the latch? Also, those machines didn’t give change, so we had to ask the clerk for change. Coke (5 cents) came in a 6 1/2 oz. bottle and Pepsi (10 cents) came in a 10 oz. bottle.
> 
> Kids today would go nuts if they could buy gas for 24.9 cents per gallon. I even saw it as low as 19.9. Or, a hamburger for 15 cents, Hershey bars were 5 cents, balloons for making water balloons cost 1 cent. Drive-in movies were a buck a carload on certain nights, plus on holidays, we had all night movies with coffee and donuts during the last movie.



Remember doing all those things. Big ice cream bar, 10 cents...double stick popsicle for sharing with your friend, 5 cents.
On those soda machines, if you carried a bottle opener and straw, you could drink the soda without taking it out. Just had to make sure no one was watching.


----------



## 911 (Aug 31, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Remember doing all those things. Big ice cream bar, 10 cents...double stick popsicle for sharing with your friend, 5 cents.
> On those soda machines, if you carried a bottle opener and straw, you could drink the soda without taking it out. Just had to make sure no one was watching.



I hate to admit it, but I was with a buddy one night who did exactly that. I was scared for over a week because I kept thinking the cops were going to show up on my doorstep.


----------



## jujube (Aug 31, 2019)

Remember drinking about a third of the soda and then refilling the rest with water to "make it go further"?

I remember when you'd get the glass bottles out of the cooler or machine and they'd be so cold they'd have shards of ice in them.   Ahhhh, nothing tasted better on a hot summer day.

The five cent double frozen popsicle I always had to share with my sister and we'd always argue what flavor to get. She liked grape, I didn't.  And then there was always the fight over who got to break it apart.  Sometimes one side would be microscopically bigger than the other side and you can imagine the conflict THAT caused.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 1, 2019)

Pappy said:


> *On those soda machines, if you carried a bottle opener and straw, you could drink the soda without taking it out. Just had to make sure no one was watching.*


Reminds me of todays licking the ice cream!!!! LOL


----------



## Pappy (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 6, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 8, 2019)




----------



## win231 (Sep 8, 2019)

Pappy said:


> Remember doing all those things. Big ice cream bar, 10 cents...double stick popsicle for sharing with your friend, 5 cents.
> On those soda machines, if you carried a bottle opener and straw, you could drink the soda without taking it out. Just had to make sure no one was watching.


Wow, why didn't I think of that?  Talk about needing a sugar fix....


----------

